
The Conversational Interface Is the New Paradigm - haysh
https://www.compose.io/articles/the-conversational-interface-is-the-new-paradigm/
======
PaulHoule
How much of this is just "mobile apps suck?"

That is, it is such a pain to build mobile apps that it is much easier to make
a mobile chat client and put the smarts on the back end than it is to develop
other kinds of user interfaces? (For instance, why did Facebook buy What's
App?)

